# Tv show



## oldman (Nov 30, 2014)

There is a show on the Smithsonian Channel called "Air Disasters." It Depicts an aviation accident that has happened and then recreates it by using studio and computer enhancements. After the accident is recreated and shown, the moderators then pick apart what went wrong. This brought about many changes in aviation. Some to the planes we fly and some to additional training for the pilots. If you have never seen it, I would recommend watching it at least once. It is unfortunate that so many lives have been lost over the years through so many airline accidents, but they have not died in vane. We have learned something from each accident, which is why air travel is so safe today. 

I remember when I was working, we would sometime try to recreate the situation from an accident that had occurred while in the simulator and then see how we would do. It can be over-whelming. 

You will need to check your local guide for the time and day when it is on, but it is worthwhile watching. BTW, the Smithsonian Channel has many really good programs on, especially if you like history. I think tonight the story of the Enterprise, which at one time was the U.S.'s largest carrier, is on. So, if we have any Navy guys or ladies here, you may enjoy watching that show.

http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/sc/web/series/802/air-disasters


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Have enjoyed this channel for some time now. Air Disasters is a good program and many more good subjects too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)

I've seen my husband watching that channel, not sure about the air disaster show though.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 30, 2014)

I used to watch similar channels with interesting subject matter, but lately they all seem to have gone to making the bulk of their topics, the hunt for Big Foot, or Ghost Hunters.  But, I'll give this channel a look if it's in my cable line up, likely not, they seem to have pulled the channels I would find interesting and left me with things like Housewives who can pull the most hair, spend the most money while burning the most bridges and make to divorce court first.


----------

